# Logitech Z506 vs Creative T6100



## fraser (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I am looking at buying a good 5.1 speaker set. I previously had Creative T6060. Was very happy with it for movies mostly - till it stopped working since yesterday.

I was very much interested in Edifier C3, but the contact number mentioned for Chennai is no longer in use. Next was Logitech X-540, which is impossible to get now. So this is also out...

Now I am in a serious dilemma between Creative T6100 and Logitech Z506. Though Z506 is the replacement of X540, read many reviews that they were not good and the bass especially was muddy. My main point is whatever speaker I buy, should be lot better than my old T6060 (and ofcourse budget limited to 8K, pls!).

Now the question - I dont mind paying the extra amount for Z506, but will it truly be very good compared to T6060 / T6100. 

Sorry for the long post. I have spent so much time in reading many reviews and still not close to a conclusion.


----------



## fraser (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally bought Edifier DA5000 PRO

And just one word for it - AWESOME!!


----------



## johnybravojr (Sep 27, 2011)

What was the price mate? Please share the contact details of the seller as well. Thanks!


----------



## fraser (Sep 28, 2011)

Got it for 8600 from Omega electronics, Ritchie street. 

Had to wait for a few days as there was no stock in any of the shops...


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 30, 2011)

^^Congrats, thats a nice set...


----------

